# Grizzly G0602 CNC conversion



## inthrustwetrust (Aug 10, 2013)

Billy’s first (and hopefully simple) CNC Lathe Conversion

Thanks in advance for any comments/replies to this post. Am preparing to purchase a new Grizzly G0602 lathe (Live in Bellingham whereGrizzly’s headquarters are located). Will be machining aluminum for trumpet shaped molds and plastic bushings/housings for electrostatic and RC projects.   The basic components planned for the conversion are:

1. Grizzly G0602 lathe:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-x-22-Bench-Top-Metal-Lathe/G0602
Does anyone know if the bdtools kit will work on the G0752lathe?
http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-x-22-Variable-Speed-Lathe/G0752

2. Cnc kit by Billy from bdtools. 

From different forums Kiling stepper motors appear to be highlyrecommended. Currently have:
3. Stepper motors: http://www.automationtechnologiesinc.com/products-page/nema-23/nema23-381ozin-3-5a-single-shaft-stepper-motor-kl23h2100-35-4a

4. Stepper motor drive
http://www.geckodrive.com/geckodrive-step-motor-drives/g540.html

5. Software:
http://www.automationtechnologiesinc.com/products-page/cnc-cam-software/mach3-license-file

6. Power supply
http://www.automationtechnologiesinc.com/products-page/switching-power-supply/48v12-5a-switching-cnc-power-supply-kl-600-48-duplicate

Expense (or investment J ) is:
Lathe:                         $1250
BDtool kit                      $899                             
Two Stepper motors $   99
Stepper motor drive $ 299
Software                     $ 149
Power supply                             $130
                                   ---------
TOTAL                          $2826

Any comments/suggestions on this set-up?


----------



## DMS (Aug 10, 2013)

Not sure about the 752. If it's new.. might be a crap shoot.

As far as the list, it looks good. Do you have a computer with a parallel port to run this off of? Most newer computers don't come with one, but if it is a "tower" type machine, you can pick up an add on card for about $20. That kit looks pretty nice as well. As far as the steppers, I can't speak to them directly, but I got my dc servos from the same company, and they are solid.


----------



## inthrustwetrust (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks DMS. Good point. Yes I do have a desktop/tower computer so will look into those add-on cards


----------



## Fabrickator (Jan 23, 2014)

Did you complete this project.  If so, please post how it turned out w/pics and sources.

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## inthrustwetrust (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi Rick,

Sorry for the very late reply, but yes this conversion was completed last year. In doing further research after purchasing the G0752 lathe I purchased a stepper kit with computer and ethernet smoother from www.camtronics-cnc.com along with the Mach 3 software. Works very well and use it constantly. The hardware kit I purchased from bdtools. Had to shim the compound rest leadscrew (0.008" if I remember correctly) from the swivel base for accurate alignment. The leadscrew (Grizzly reference 223) and swivel base (Grizzly reference 202) on the Grizzly website for reference. Learning the Mach 3 software and G-code has been the biggest challenge. I use Siemens NX CAD software to generate the code which has worked perfectly.


----------



## cjtoombs (Apr 26, 2017)

Inthrust, saw this post over on the other site.  Now you know why this site came about.  I'm thinking about using the same kit to do one, just have to make 50" of free space on the wall to put it.


----------

